# electrics



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

wheh I start the engine on my 2007 MIAMI it does not isolate the 12v system and does not( when in auto mode) switch the fridge to 12v . what has gone wrong ?.
GEOMAR


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

This is normally actuated by a relay powered from the ignition. The relay or its associated fuse may have gone. It may be near the vehicle battery under the bonnet or else in the van itself . On our 2002 Autosleeper Pollensa the main fuse is near the vehicle battery (on the positive supply lead) but the relay block is under the driver's seat near the leisure battery. On ours, the two functions are controlled by two relays so if yours is the same and both have gone then it sounds more like the fuse . . .


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Engine running recognition is missing.Not familiar with your van but my Apache came with a very good circuit diagram which is also available on Autotrail website. Have a mooch and if no luck e mail them and ask plus e mail Sargent electrical.Both have been forthcoming when I've needed to know anything.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As mentioned.. visit the sergent website, useful info inc circuit diagrams on there. Email to them usually get the info you need...


----------

